# Can you freeze crêpes?



## velochic (Sep 17, 2008)

I love to use crêpes as a base for many things, both savory and sweet.  I like... no, I LOVE... the convenience of make-ahead meals from scratch as we eat no processed foods.  I'd like to be able to just thaw some crêpes, fill and bake.  Has anyone successfully frozen and thawed them?  What has been the result of the texture?  Good, still?

Ideally, I would make up a filling such as chicken and mushroom, freeze or can it separately, then be able to quickly assemble the two and bake.

Any words of wisdom or advice is appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, you can freeze crepes.  Most restaurants buy crepes frozen.  Just layer some parchment or waxed paper between each crepe, then freeze.


----------



## Bilby (Sep 17, 2008)

Never done it but I know you can.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 17, 2008)

I've frozen crepes successfully for years.  When I make them, I cool them on waxed paper-lined racks.  Then, as AllenOK mentioned, I stack them separated by waxed paper or parchment and store in heavy-duty freezer bags.

The only thing I can caution you about is that when you take them out of the freezer to use them, be sure they are completely thawed before you handle them.  Otherwise, they have a tendency to tear.

Go for it.  You'll be fine.


----------



## Essiebunny (Sep 17, 2008)

I have frozen them for many years, also. I don't separate each crepe, but stack them, wrapping each stack in plastic wrap, then I put them in freezer bags. After thawing in the refrigerator, the crepes separate with no problem.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 17, 2008)

i got to try this.  my wife loves crepes


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2008)

i've heard they're much easier to pick up in the yard when frozen...

hey, where's pacanis when you need him?


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 17, 2008)

I stack them separated by sheets of wax paper, then roll up the whole stack then place in a freezer bag to save space.  I've found though that kept too long, say 2 months, they develop an off-smell.  So I would suggest using a foodsaver if possible but then you probably shouldn't roll up the stack anymore.


----------



## dave the baker (Sep 17, 2008)

If you're worried about the "off smell", get one of those gadgets that sucks the air out of the special baggies.  Only a few bucks and everything keeps longer in the freezer without smelly problems.

Dave

The most affectionate creature in the world is a wet dog.  - Ambrose Bierce


----------



## velochic (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks all.  I have a foodsaver food vac.  I'll use that and freeze them flat with parchment in between so I can take them out 1 at a time.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 20, 2008)

Freeze the crepes separate from the filling, with waxed paper between each crepe.  6 months in the freezer, if well wrapped, should be fine.


----------

